# Dirt 2 - ein neues Problem / Games for Windows???



## weeza (25. März 2010)

Habe mir DIRT 2 gekauft und stehe jetzt mit Win7 Prof x64 vor einem Problem:

---------------------------
dirt2_game.exe - Systemfehler
---------------------------
Das Programm kann nicht gestartet werden, da xlive.dll auf dem Computer fehlt. Installieren Sie das Programm erneut, um das Problem zu beheben. 
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------

Ich habe mir also die xlive.dll aus dem Netz geladen und in diverse Verzeichnisse kopiert (in "System32" und in "SysWOW64" und ins Dirt-Verzeichnis).
Danach bekam ich Meldung :
---------------------------
Das Programm kann nicht gestartet werden, da *msidcrl40.dll* auf dem Computer fehlt. Installieren Sie das Programm erneut, um das Problem zu beheben. 
---------------------------
Also das gleiche Spiel nochmal mit der msidcrl40.dll ... Danach lässt sich die dirt2.exe zwar öffnen, aber es passiert nix. Habe im Taskmanager geschaut: Die schließt sich nach ein paar Sekunden wieder

Ich habe schon 3x neu installiert und auch "Als Admin ausführen" und diverse Kompatibilitätsmodi probiert - alles zwecklos.

Meine Idee: Ich habe kein "Games for Windows" installiert. Es lässt sich auch weder gfwlivesetupmin.exe (von Microsoft geladen) noch so eine mitinstallierte Games For Windows-Version (von der DVD) installieren.
Fehlermeldung:
---------------------------
Extraction Failed
---------------------------
Der Vorgang wurde erfolgreich beendet.
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------

Auch der Patch endet mit der einem Fehler:
---------------------------
Ein unerwarteter Fehler ist aufgetreten. Es liegt eventuell ein das Paket betreffendes Problem vor. Der Fehlercode ist 2884.
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------


Also: Wie bekomme ich Games For Windows auf meinem System installiert?
Wie bringe ich Dirt2 zum laufen?

Ich bin richtig angep***t, weil ich Sch***-viel Geld als ehrlicher Kunde ausgegeben habe und jetzt hier so vera****t werde.... 

Anyone?


----------



## Zergoras (25. März 2010)

Normal wird doch beim installieren des Spiels schon Games for Windows Live installiert.
Hast du es mal mit der neuesten Version versucht?


----------



## weeza (27. März 2010)

ja, ich habe die aktuelle direkt von der games for windows-website geladen.
fehlerbild siehe oben...


----------



## burns (29. März 2010)

Ich hatte mir durch langes Suchen ein Xlive Paket (Wlive 3.1.99.zip) an Land gegoogelt. 
Kompletten Inhalt (3 dll´s & 1 .cat) ins Dirt2 Verzeichnis kopiert (keine Installation!), starten, offline Account einrichten, zocken.

Ich hasse Xlive..

Dem Spiel ist es an sich egal ob die erforderten dll´s in system32 oder im Spielordner liegen. Spielordner ist in der Ladereihenfolge jedenfalls höher priorisiert, darum kann man diese Umwege gehen um sich die M$-Bloatware zu sparen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. März 2010)

xlive ausser dass man dafürr eine hotmail braucht und man das ohne online zu sein,speichern kann.geht es.
bei gfwl kann man auch ein offline konto einrichten.ist nur seit kurzen gut versteckt.text der eula runter scrollen.uunnnnnnnnnnnnnd gaaaaaannnnnz unten steht offline profil.
das hatt ms mit absicht gemacht.


----------

